# Utah Golf Association



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Bob,

I just read that the UGA has joined the USGA's GHIN handicap system. Do you maintain your handicap through a UGA member club (I have done so for 22 years)? Just curious.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've joined this year they have improved the perks of joining and since I've improved I'm being pressured by my golfing buddies to play tournaments.I still need alot of practice


----------

